# One eyed willy my you rest in peace



## OneEyedWilly (Jan 25, 2013)

One eyed willy died tonight, he was a strong fish and I am sure he held on the best he could, surviving long enough in the horrid conditions of his walmart cup, for me to find him and take him home. He got to live in a large tank and feel what it was like to be a well taken care of fish. I hope he enjoyed these past few days with me. Rest in peace under that rainbow bridge my little friend.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, what a beautiful guy.


----------



## OneEyedWilly (Jan 25, 2013)

Fishybitty said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, what a beautiful guy.


that was his good side, the other side of him looked like he got attacked by a mini shark. poor baby, at least he doesn't hurt anymore.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. At least he enjoyed the end.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

My heart dropped when I saw this thread. I seriously almost cried. I was really hoping for the best for the little guy... I'm so sorry for your loss. May he swim in peace under the rainbow bridge. <3


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am unbelievably sorry for your loss. I had really hoped this guy would pull through. May he S.I.P. )`:


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm sure he was glad you took him home. May he S.I.P.


----------

